
Semper Ubi Sub Ubi – Things They Don't Teach You in School - chilgart
https://www.netmeister.org/blog/semper-ubi-sub-ubi.html
======
FroshKiller
"Semper ubi sub ubi" is a dumb Latin class joke. "Always where under where" =>
"Always wear underwear."

